# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Cost for offshore data backup service?

## Alan Harold

I have few doubts regarding choosing a data backup service provider for an IT startup. What are the criteria for choosing a backup solutions for an e commerce website. Do anyone here have had experience on it? How much it will cost for an offshore data backup service. Should I consider cloud based services or any private companies? Already heard about Storagepipe solutions in Toronto. Any other suggestions?

----------


## Steve R Jones

Offshore would generally mean another country.... That isn't necessary... You can backup to pc you're sitting at right now... Unless it happens to be were your web site is hosted. 

Are you hosting your data with a company? Have you talked to them?

----------

